# Great American Foal Paint Off!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, you probably have opened a Pandora's box, but what a fun project! I can't wait to see the foal pics and what you wind up doing with the paintings. You have such a loose and unique style, something I envy sometimes. One of these days when I am done with this fundraiser I want to do a contest for my woodburnings and maybe even watercolor paintings if I ever get around to opening my watercolor kit. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Let me IMMEDIATELY amend the title; 

The Great Global Foal Paint Off.

I sincerely apologize to the many wonderful members from the far corners of the globe for the exclusionary title. Mia Culpa! Lo Siento. Excuse Moi. Moshiwakegozaimasen.

How very egocentric and typically American of me. At least I came to my senses.

Now I really have openned Pandora's Box!!!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I guess I will give it a shot :]
Wasn't sure how many we could enter.










































That's all :] Sorry, she is just so cute in my opinion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, look at the tail on her! I only wish it were in better focus so I could see her face. VEry cute. She is all legs!

I was thinking I might get bombarded, so I meant up to 15 different foals.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup you are!! I've got about a million, but i'll only attach some of the "cutest" ones that are already on my computer :lol:
This one is of my 09 filly Mouse, the day after she was born.







This is Blitz, the first foal born on my aunt's farm after i started working there.







This is Blitz & Brittany, his older sister (they had the same sire) by 1 month 







Another Paint filly snoozin in the long grass. She died later that winter :-(







Here's a pic of one of my favorite babies "Baby"! Her mother was a bit nutty but she was the friendliest little thing!







And this one was taken at a neighborning farm. I thought it was nice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the first one, the position of the filly, but can't see her back. Got more of her?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I sweat to God, there's hardly anything cuter than a foal! Even human babys aren't as cute (even my own!, though I would'nt trade them for a foal)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well here are 2 that show her back better. Her body was all the same color at that time.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is my filly Sassy.. she was born a chesnut, and is now a beautiful rose grey with a dorsal stripe


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, they are incredibly charming. It will be hard to choose only 5. I will try to pick 5 different positions and attitudes, not all the same . So, may do one lying down, one running, one all collapsed and two standing. I dunno.
keep 'em coming!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Where's the flood of foal pics I expected?*

I think I may have titled this thread wrong, in more ways than one.
I am not getting much response, and I hope it's not 'cause nobody wants their foal painted. So, I will bump once more and if it doesn't get much response, will repost the entire thread under another name and keep the folks that have posted so far in the running. All of them are too cute. I get all mushy inside when I look at them. Their eyelashes, their gawkiness, their fuzzy ears. I guess that's why I want to see if I can capture that feeling . . mushiness!


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a picture of my filly you can use, if you'd like:


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

And another if you prefer to do close-ups:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice. she is really built well. How old in this shot?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

These are all really cute pics, I love foals! Are you just combining the two threads then?


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> very nice. she is really built well. How old in this shot?


Thank you! She's about 2 1/2 - 3 months old there. I'd have to go back and look at the date on the photo.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am closing the contest today. I will select the five winners in the next few days and post them here. The paintings will be posted here and on "imagine your horse here!" , which is where I keep a running journal of all my equine artwork. Thank you everyone who contributed.
Happy Valentines day!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*winners are in!*

All you guys who sent me photos will want to go to this thread
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/winners-cutest-foal-contest-five-winners-78808/

and see the winners. Thank you everyone who ventured to enter a photo. I am sorry I could not do all of them.


----------

